# is there a 2011 maidstone reptile show?



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

hi there..
just wondering if there would be a 2011 maidstone reptile show this year??
if so were n when etc...
thanks


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

was going to ask the same thing lol


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

no:devil:


----------

